

Ask HN: How to pass the baby steps in programming? - marwanmoneim

i don't know why i stuck with this level 
simply  i want to be ninja, but i can't pass the baby steps, i don't know why , may be because the books are sucks<p>so is there anyway to be pro without living in silicon valley?<p>sorry if there is linguistic errors
======
antidoh
Since you don't give any specifics, I'll make some assumptions. Adapt these
suggestions to your circumstances. Use the searches as a model for your own
searches.

[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=python%20tu...](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=python%20tutorial)

<http://docs.python.org/tutorial/index.html>

<http://wiki.python.org/moin/BeginnersGuide>

<http://wiki.python.org/moin/PythonBooks>

<http://www.python.org/doc/av/>

<https://duckduckgo.com/?q=programming+concepts>

<http://coderswiki.wikidot.com/programming-concepts>

<http://projecteuler.net/>

Use your programming language of choice to work exercises in whatever set of
concepts and exercises you feel works best for you.

Learn the tools of your language really well. If there's a REPL available, get
in the habit of using it. Learn the debugger and use it a lot. Debuggers are
not just for debugging, they also help you step through a program and see how
it really works.

EDIT: Learn a good programmer's editor (Vim or Emacs or Notepad++ or any
simple text editor (but not Notepad)), or learn a good IDE (Eclipse, or
whatever works for your language). There is a lot of argument over which
editor, and editor vs IDE. Whatever works best for you is the correct answer,
especially at this stage.

Write. A lot. Of code.

~~~
marwanmoneim
thanks man, that is very helpful

------
aitoehigie
you learn by doing, not reading books. Moreover the projects you execute can
actually be put on your CV, raising your hacker cred.

~~~
slaundy
This advice is true, but not actionable.

~~~
yashchandra
"but not actionable."

Why not? OP can start with a resource like codeacademy or other similar online
resources. The best way to learn is to do it. Yes mistakes will be made. But
then again, the best way to learn is by learning from mistakes.

------
marwanmoneim
i found this article, and make me feel good about my progress. and it approve
yours device, thank you all <http://norvig.com/21-days.html>

